# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > نادي الخريجين >  منتدى الخريجين

## Ammar Qasaimeh

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بعد التحيه والسلام...

اعضاء منتديات الحصن الاردنيه, تم افتتاح قسم خاص بخريجي الجامعات الاردنية, يقوم كل عضو خريج ( او من ينوب عنه) بوضع خبر تخرجه هنا في القسم وتتم المباركه من قبل اعضاء المنتدى وذلك بعد ما بعرفنا الخريج عن نفسه وتخصصه .

والقسم غير مقصور فقط على خبر التخرج.. بل كل ما يحتاجه الخريج يمكن طرحه ونحن بأذن الله تعالى وكل حسب مقدرته لن نقصر ابدا ما زالت الطلبات ضمن المقدره.

منتدى ليلتقي بهي الخريجين, وكل ما يعنيهم يمكن درجه ومبارك سلفا لاول صاحب موضوع( لاول خريج يسجل) 

 

اشراف منتديات طلاب الجامعات الاردنيه

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> [B]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> بعد التحيه والسلام...
> 
> اعضاء منتديات الحصن الاردنيه, تم افتتاح قسم خاص بخريجي جامعة البلقاء التطبيقيه-كلية الحصن الجامعية , يقوم كل عضو خريج ( او من ينوب عنه) بوضع خبر تخرجه هنا في القسم وتتم المباركه من قبل اعضاء المنتدى وذلك بعد ما بعرفنا الخريج عن نفسه وتخصصه .
> 
> والقسم غير مقصور فقط على خبر التخرج.. بل كل ما يحتاجه الخريج يمكن طرحه ونحن بأذن الله تعالى وكل حسب مقدرته لن نقصر ابدا ما زالت الطلبات ضمن المقدره.
> 
> منتدى ليلتقي بهي الخريجين, وكل ما يعنيهم يمكن درجه ومبارك سلفا لاول صاحب موضوع( لاول خريج يسجل)[/B]
> 
> ...



ان شاء الله بعد 5 سنين بسجل تخرجي

----------


## sam7jon

شكرا عموره لهذا التوضيح ريحتني 
بس بحب اضيف انو كل واحد بعرف اشي عن طالب اتخرج يحطه هون وانا رح ابدأ 

الاسم :ليث انور الجنيدي /اخوي
الجامعه:آل البيت/علوم سياسيه
الحاله:متخرج 2007))
اخر اخباره:طلع يشتغل بمسقط/عمان/بقسم المبيعات في مصنع رخام

الاسم:ثامر محمود درابسه
الجامعه:bau/نظم معلومات اداريه الحاله:متخرج 2007
اخر اخباره:بيشتغل بشركة الببسي في الاردن

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

هههههههه مبروك للخريجين... و اوامرك حسان

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

عقبالي يارب  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## العالي عالي

الف مبروك للخرجين وعقبال العزابية  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> الف مبروك للخرجين وعقبال العزابية


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## جسر الحياة

*ألف مبروك لكل الخريجين وعقبالنا إحنا بإذن الله
وشكرا على افتتاح هيك منتدى لمعرفة أمور الخريجين وأعمالهم بعد التخرج
ومبروك أيضا للصديق العزيز سامح الجنيدي بمناسبة وضعه مشرف لهذا المنتدى
وإن شاء الله للأمام يا سامح.*

----------


## The Gentle Man

مبروك للخريجين وعقبال للي ما تخرج
وان شا الله كل واحد بتخرج بالسلامة

----------


## ajluni top

السنه الجايه مثل اليوم ان شالله بكون متخرج

سنه خامسه

----------


## شذى البنفسج

اشكرك عمار على هذا القسم الخاص بالطلبة الخريجين
وبتشكرك على جهودك الرائعة ومواضيعك وردودك المتميزة
وانا بسجل حضوري هون كخريجة من كلية الحصن الجامعية تخصص علم حاسوب
فصل التخرج 2009 الفصل الماضي...

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> اشكرك عمار على هذا القسم الخاص بالطلبة الخريجين
> وبتشكرك على جهودك الرائعة ومواضيعك وردودك المتميزة
> وانا بسجل حضوري هون كخريجة من كلية الحصن الجامعية تخصص علم حاسوب
> فصل التخرج 2009 الفصل الماضي...


العفو , نورتي الصفحه والف مبروك تخرجك 
خلصتي من الكليه ومن القسم  :Db465236ff:

----------

